# Sword of Vengeance (Spoilers)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Loved it. It was a lot more active than _Sword of Justice_ which really worked with the style of cutting between the different characters. I felt bad for Gruppen and especially Bloch. 

Gruppen seemed to just get pulled into by Volkmar for a crappy reason and then ups getting owned by Grosslich's mount, I thought it was an unworthy way for him to die but I suppose things like that happen. Bloch's death was a bit more heroic, but the fact Grosslich wound simply healed itself kind of detracted from the death of arguably the most developed character in the two books. 

Volkmar didn't disappoint, he was as nuts as I'd thought he'd be. I never really got my head around him wielding a staff for combat, he looked to much like a wizard to me, and this kind of confirmed it. Btw what happened to Roll? I might of missed it in my anxiousness but I don't remember reading what happened to him, unless he got picked up during their surge to the tower. I thought the Middenheimer's death was a little low key tbh, especially since he was carrying the standard but again I guess not everyone goes out with a big bang.

I liked the implications at the end that there was another of the leitdorf line, I actually grew to like Rufus which surprised me and was a little disheartened when he died as I thought he could of made an acceptable elector afterwards however I'm hoping more is written about this new candidate, I think it would make a good series that follows his life up to and possibly after he attempts to be proclaimed elector of Averland.

I liked the development that more was going on with Marius's madness though and disappointed at Volkmar denying Rufus's last wish but either way the fact Marius actually ended up providing the necessary tool to defeat her made his sacrifice to Ironjaw better. I don't fully understand why Volkmar wouldn't acknowledge the reason for his madness, wouldn't it make Marius even more of a martyr and Empire Hero?

There's more I like about the book but I just finished and wanted to get some stuff down before I forget something lol.


----------



## Chris Wraight (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, WoT 

I've added some responses in (probably redundant) spoiler tags...



Words_of_Truth said:


> Gruppen seemed to just get pulled into by Volkmar for a crappy reason and then ups getting owned by Grosslich's mount, I thought it was an unworthy way for him to die but I suppose things like that happen. Bloch's death was a bit more heroic, but the fact Grosslich wound simply healed itself kind of detracted from the death of arguably the most developed character in the two books.




The body-count in SoV is high, intentionally so. I wanted the threats to be a credible ones, and for the main characters to be in real danger throughout. Given this, I think it would be unrealistic for every character to have a properly 'heroic' death (I don't really think war works like that). Regarding Bloch, though, although he doesn't kill Grosslich, his intervention does allow Verstohlen to escape.




Words_of_Truth said:


> Volkmar didn't disappoint, he was as nuts as I'd thought he'd be. I never really got my head around him wielding a staff for combat, he looked to much like a wizard to me, and this kind of confirmed it. Btw what happened to Roll? I might of missed it in my anxiousness but I don't remember reading what happened to him, unless he got picked up during their surge to the tower. I thought the Middenheimer's death was a little low key tbh, especially since he was carrying the standard but again I guess not everyone goes out with a big bang.




Roll did die in the mad rush to the gates - this was implied, but I don't think was stated outright. As for Maljdir's death, see post above.




Words_of_Truth said:


> I liked the implications at the end that there was another of the leitdorf line, I actually grew to like Rufus which surprised me and was a little disheartened when he died as I thought he could of made an acceptable elector afterwards however I'm hoping more is written about this new candidate, I think it would make a good series that follows his life up to and possibly after he attempts to be proclaimed elector of Averland.




Glad to hear that Rufus grew on you - that was definitely the idea. For the time being at least, the fate of his successor will remain undetermined, but if I'm ever allowed to go back and develop it, I will!




Words_of_Truth said:


> I liked the development that more was going on with Marius's madness though and disappointed at Volkmar denying Rufus's last wish but either way the fact Marius actually ended up providing the necessary tool to defeat her made his sacrifice to Ironjaw better. I don't fully understand why Volkmar wouldn't acknowledge the reason for his madness, wouldn't it make Marius even more of a martyr and Empire Hero?




Two responses: Authoritarian societies like the Empire tend to keep things covered up by instinct - they don't go back and rewrite history unless they absolutely have to. Second, it would be very dangerous to even hint that an Elector Count had been driven mad by the whisperings of Chaos - far better to imply that he was just a bit eccentric by nature.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for clearing it all up Chris. It was a great read btw I only wanted to point out some parts I found sad, but understand how and why they happened now 

Looking forward to your next book. Has it been announced yet or are you not allowed to say?


----------



## Chris Wraight (Jun 4, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Looking forward to your next book. Has it been announced yet or are you not allowed to say?


Sadly, it's all still under wraps. But I am working on more WHF goodness at the moment. In fact, I saw the preliminary cover artwork for my next novel only yesterday, and got *very* excited...


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I had to scroll down to the bottom of this thread with eyes shut.

I do not want any spoilers, but just had to say that what started out as an awful week (car wouldn't start yesterday) has got a tiny bit better with the arrival of this book and the Sabbat Worlds Anthology in this mornings post.

I'm going to try and get through both before BLL and will start with Sword of Vengeance today.

The plan is to harrass you into endorsing, with your signature (rather than a bloofy hand print) ,a well read copy of the book at BLL as opposed a a brand spanking new never read copy.

I'm excited woooooooo!

Moustache action!!

I imagine Chris Wraight is ordering a panic button as he reads this or is crossing his fingers that more car is out of action until after 5th March.

*Ahem*

Anyway over and out!


----------



## Chris Wraight (Jun 4, 2010)

increaso said:


> I'm going to try and get through both before BLL and will start with Sword of Vengeance today. The plan is to harrass you into endorsing, with your signature (rather than a bloofy hand print) ,a well read copy of the book at BLL as opposed a a brand spanking new never read copy.


A fine ambition - will be a pleasure to meet you at GWHQ. 



increaso said:


> Moustache action!!


That sounds strangely... dubious.


----------

